# Twin bellies 30weeks to 36??



## TTCnum2

So I'm 30.5 weeks today!! yay lol. They are going to take the boys the week of July 15th, I'll be 36 weeks (find out the exact induction date later today!!:happydance:) But I'm wondering how much bigger I will get before then. Anyone have belly pics to compare from 30weeks and 36?? Just read a thread like this in the third trimester section and it made me think about what about with twins? What about me:wacko:??? lol


----------



## Bumblebee117

here you go! pics of my belly at 30+4 and 34+5 (last one is at 36+1, 2 days before I gave birth - already in hospital) :hug:


----------



## arj

I'd be interested too! I have just been analyzing my singleton pics from last time round, I was still quite small at 30 weeks then the real 'pop' started around 32 weeks, it's a bit worrying since I am already so big right now at 30+2!!!
Ive had a good look through 'twin bumps??' as well

More pics anyone??


----------



## TTCnum2

Yea, i've gone from measuring 6 weeks ahead every appt to measuring a full 10weeks ahead, I'm officially measuring 40 weeks as of today's appt!! If 10 weeks ahead keeps upI'll measure 46 when I'm induced! lol


----------



## arj

I went the opposite way, at 21 weeks I was measuring 31, then 25 weeks 32, and then at 29 weeks 33!! But I've gone outwards rather than upwards so I still am pretty huge. Im nearly 45 inches around the belly! 

Can you upload a pic of your belly? I put my 30 week one on the 'twin bumps' area


----------



## TTCnum2

Here's 1 from last week at 29 weeks and 30 weeks with my singleton son. I feel like I'm deff more watermelon shaped this time around with the twins, I was a big beach ball with my son lol
29 weeks twins 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v217/Broken_eyes/29weeks1day.jpg
30 weeks singleton
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v217/Broken_eyes/30weekseddie.jpg
I also gained 65lbs with my son, so by 30 weeks with him I'd probably gained 45lbs, and witht he twins I've only gained 16lbs as of yesterday at 30 1/2 weeks, I'm all babies this time where last time i had some pudge lol


----------



## arj

You aren't _that _much bigger with the twins!!! Well done for not gaining tons of weight too, I'm up about 42lbs! I only gained 28lbs last time round and baby was 9.5lb.


Here's me at 30 weeks last time with one baby and then at 38 weeks with one baby (which is when Ill be induced this time round). So as you can see, I do my main growing/popping in the last bit of my pregnancy!

Which is pretty scary, considering how big I am already at 30 weeks! The 3rd pic is me now at 30 with twins
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks 006.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 23









38 weeks 005.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 23









IMG_2130.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## JaniceT

My 31 week twin belly  &#9829;

https://db.tt/lIxxPyhL


----------



## TTCnum2

arj said:


> You aren't _that _much bigger with the twins!!! Well done for not gaining tons of weight too, I'm up about 42lbs! I only gained 28lbs last time round and baby was 9.5lb.

Well, I was deff big with my son allthe weight i gained will do that too you:winkwink:, but I was also a lot closer to the camera in the picture with my son lol 

You look great for 30 weeks! you may have gained a lot of weight, but you are pretty slender everywhere else.

Here are some more comparison pics just for fun of y singleton son and twin bellies
1st is19 weeks second is 29twins and 31 singleton,i thought it was a better comparison shot as they are about the same distance from the camera and facing the same way this time lol 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v217/Broken_eyes/19weekcompair.jpg https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v217/Broken_eyes/29w31w.jpg
I think I'm slightly bigger at 29 weeks with the twins than 31 with my son, lol 3 weeks apart:blush:
I also think I'm way more out front and watermelon shaped with the twins, i was a beach ball with my son by the end LOL


----------



## arj

TTC you still look so small for 29 weeks with twins! Wonder if youll start getting really big soon or if youll stay on the smaller side the whole time...

Janice your bump is a decent size, very similar to mine I reckon! 

Heres my 31 week bump

(see how veiny it is!!!)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2227.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 19









IMG_2239.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## _Vicky_

here was me xxx

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/261649_10150228586147475_7447132_n.jpg


----------



## JaniceT

are you all feeling the strain of carrying multiples beyond 30 weeks? the weight and pain is just wearing me down. I remember I was active throughout my singleton pregnancy without pains.


----------



## arj

Im definitely feeling it a lot more, even with a 9lb5oz baby in me I was still exercising, I went for a 40 min walk/jog not even 12 hours before giving birth!!

This time round I seriously wouldnt have a hope, I'd be on my hands and knees with severe BH contractions and ligament pain before I ran 100 meters! Sometimes I feel really achey 'down there' like Ive been hit with a bat or something, didnt get that last time either. Different shaped belly too, I usually carry egg shaped (which is easy to carry) but this time there is nowhere to go but outwards! A lot more lightheaded too. Lower in iron, lower blood pressure, almost double the weight gain, (Im up 45lbs now at 31 weeks)!
Tho Im finding with a facefull of make up, nice clothes, and a smile, I can trick people into thinking Im doing fine! lol Makeup is a MUST! Patchy skin and bags under the eyes is the real me
Twin pregnancy is *definitely* harder x2!!!! I never really paid it a thought beforehand, I thought it would be the same as a singleton but just a larger tummy! :dohh:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hear ya ladies! Past 28wks I didn't sleep for more than 90mins at a time, couldn't make it to the toilet without strapping on the bump belt, and past 32wks had a hot water bottle pushed permanently up against the bump just so I could get comfie lying down. I really didn't walk at all from that point and when I did finally feel confident enough to try to get back behind the wheel at 34wks, I didn't fit, the bump was too big and my seat wouldn't go back far enough! Crazy.........worth it in the end tho ;) xxx


----------

